# Challenge coin displays



## El Guapo (Aug 5, 2015)

These are obviously super simple, but I've had some requests for challenge coin displays. When I saw the box of scraps that @isaacrapelje posted for next to nothing, I knew those pieces of Jarrah burl were going to be perfect. I have a few in the works that are angled and tiered, but they still need some work.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 12


----------



## TimR (Aug 5, 2015)

The Jarrsh burl scraps made some awesome stands.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 5, 2015)

Nicely done Andrew, great use of those cutoffs !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## calcnerd (Aug 12, 2015)

Very cool. Did you use a dado or router for the coin slot?


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 12, 2015)

Either a 1/4" router bit or several passes on the table saw. I have found that 1/4" is a bit too wide though.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Good going on those Andrew.


----------



## cactusjack (Aug 14, 2015)

Used to make a boat-load (pardon the pun) of those in the Navy. Our division ran the carpentry shop which was supposed to be used for logistics crates but wound up being the Commanding Officer's craft shop for his officer buddies. Nobody complained about it, we enjoyed making nice things as opposed to crates, lol.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2015)

What a terrific idea for burl scraps! Another project for me to consider. Chuck


----------



## jaustin (Aug 21, 2015)

Like those burl ones.


----------

